# Switching from Eclipse 2.0 to Tweakstock 2.0



## CalPolyRock (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm currently running Eclipse 2.0 w/ FP1 stock kernel (RFS). I'd like to try switching to Tweakstock 2.0. I'd like to avoid having to do a complete factory wipe and restoring apps & data.

Is it possible for me to simply install "Tweaked v2 ROM only" via CWM? Then just wipe my cache only.

If I do that, will all my apps and data still be intact?

Thanks!


----------



## krasch (Oct 15, 2011)

Eclipse uses a lot of aosp apps so you will probably end up with force close issues. That having been said, why not do a cwm backup of eclipse and then just try it?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Falcyn (Aug 9, 2011)

You will almost certainly have issues if you don't wipe data. Yes, it's a pain, but it comes with the territory of custom ROMs.


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

there are a lot of tweaks in tweakstock 2.0 and i had problems going from eclipse to tweak i recommend using the odin method i have had 0 problems after that. odin to ep4 then take the ota to fp1 then flash tweak 2.0 and cwm recovery and you'll be golden. i also recommend cwm flashing the new modded kernel that's out


----------



## stueycaster (Aug 24, 2011)

Falcyn said:


> there are a lot of tweaks in tweakstock 2.0 and i had problems going from eclipse to tweak i recommend using the odin method i have had 0 problems after that. odin to ep4 then take the ota to fp1 then flash tweak 2.0 and cwm recovery and you'll be golden. i also recommend cwm flashing the new modded kernel that's out


Make sure you go back to EP4 first then do the rest of the steps.


----------



## CalPolyRock (Dec 6, 2011)

I get wiping before switching. That makes sense. But why would you go back to an old kernel to then upgrade back to the same kernel?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stueycaster (Aug 24, 2011)

CalPolyRock said:


> I get wiping before switching. That makes sense. But why would you go back to an old kernel to then upgrade back to the same kernel?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


OK so maybe you don't. I guess I was thinking about my own experience with updating from Tweakstock with PB&J on Ext4. Yeah it might be fine.

Plus I didn't read your original post closely enough. My bad.


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

CalPolyRock said:


> I get wiping before switching. That makes sense. But why would you go back to an old kernel to then upgrade back to the same kernel?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


it's just a good way to do a very clean install IMO too many CWM flashes lead me to problems, it's always nice to start on a clean slate


----------

